# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  foto diri

## doddy

Usul nich
Gmana klo disamping avatar ditampilkan foto diri agar anggota forum lebih familier dengan sesama anggota forum? Krn seperti saya yang belum bisa kumpul dengan para sesepuh dan anggota lainnya bisa lebih mengenal. Krn tiap posting kan lihat fotonya
Biar kayak KTP gitu (ada fotonya)
ayo siapa setuju? tunjuk jari!
Klo kurang berkenan mohon maap ya

----------


## hankoi

hehehehehehe . . . . . .  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> hehehehehehe . . . . . .


Om HAn apa terjemahannya tuh???

----------


## hankoi

Maksud nyah , , , , , ,hehehehehe. . . . . .

----------


## steamkoi

> Maksud nyah , , , , , ,hehehehehe. . . . . .


Takut banyak yang naksir....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## karom

> Originally Posted by hankoi
> 
> hehehehehehe . . . . . .      
> 
> 
> Om HAn apa terjemahannya tuh???


maksudnya bro Han .. Setuju Banget atas Good Idea ini ..   ::   udah gak tahan pengen nampang ..   ::  

saya pribadi setuju banget ide om Doddy agar kita bisa saling tahu wajah kita masing2 jadi kalo pas ketemuan sudah familiar .. karena hidup kita ini kan didunia nyata sementara dunia maya seperti forum ini kan hanya media saja ..

sebagai komitmen saya kasih contoh duluan deh avatar saya ...   ::

----------


## SUNU

Tes.. tes... tes...

----------


## rvidella

avatarnya digantikan foto kita yah?

----------


## tenonx

anak mewakili bapak boleh ngga ?   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## SUNU

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  *KEREENNN euy......*

----------


## KARHOMA

SETUJUUU ....


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Jadi gimana? Foto diri apa foto anak nih  ::   ::

----------


## beryl

Hmmm.. Saya juga..
Nunduk adja, malu..   ::

----------


## boby_icon

> Usul nich
> Gmana klo disamping avatar ditampilkan foto diri agar anggota forum lebih familier dengan sesama anggota forum? Krn seperti saya yang belum bisa kumpul dengan para sesepuh dan anggota lainnya bisa lebih mengenal. Krn tiap posting kan lihat fotonya
> Biar kayak KTP gitu (ada fotonya)
> ayo siapa setuju? tunjuk jari!
> Klo kurang berkenan mohon maap ya


yang usul , ayo ndang di update avatarnya pak dody   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> Usul nich
> Gmana klo disamping avatar ditampilkan foto diri agar anggota forum lebih familier dengan sesama anggota forum? Krn seperti saya yang belum bisa kumpul dengan para sesepuh dan anggota lainnya bisa lebih mengenal. Krn tiap posting kan lihat fotonya
> Biar kayak KTP gitu (ada fotonya)
> ayo siapa setuju? tunjuk jari!
> Klo kurang berkenan mohon maap ya
> 
> 
> yang usul , ayo ndang di update avatarnya pak dody


Oke siap. Lagi cari forogreper yang top biar gak malu2in   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Mas D0ddy, tuch avatar bkn nya Adam Susen0 wkwkwkwkkwkwkwk . . .tp kuk agag kurusan ea . . . .  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> Mas D0ddy, tuch avatar bkn nya Adam Susen0 wkwkwkwkkwkwkwk . . .tp kuk agag kurusan ea . . . .


Lagi prihatin Mas......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Karna kemaren istri nya di cekal ea . . . . . wkwkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## wawan

Waduh padahal dengan avatar bisa lihat koleksi kesayangan masing-masing nih...
bisa gak yah di gabung aja....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## beryl

> Waduh padahal dengan avatar bisa lihat koleksi kesayangan masing-masing nih...
> bisa gak yah di gabung aja....


Huahahaha.. Om wawan, ini mukanya yg mana ya..???  ::   ::  

Salam,

----------


## hankoi

Pak Wawan lg ngapain tuch kuk manjat" temb0k  wkwkwkwkkwkwkwk

----------


## wawan

Waktu itu lagi benerin filter yang bocor pak... maklum tukang amatiran...   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Tak ganti lagi deh ama yang lagi pada cekakakan... 
Ini sudah pada keracunan koi semua tuh....   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Sekarang yang di pasang Tateg0i semuwa , , , , ,   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

